# How did you choose your sport?



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

I wasn't sure whether to post this on newbie or here, but I'm not really looking to get reamed for my ignorance so I thought here. 

Other than the people who grew up with a breed and a sport and stayed with it, how did people choose? I guess to keep things simple I'll keep this limited to sport since that is where I'm going, but anyone can chime in. I leaning toward settling on french ring partly because I am drawn to it, partly becuase it looks like the local schutzhund club can't accept pit bull types, and partly due to experience of local trainers (so some of it is happenstance). I am just curious about how people decided on a sport, because it is really hard to know without having tried something before, and without the experience to know what sport the dog would be most suited for. 

I also am curious about the whole chicken or the egg dilemma. For example, I notice some people will say get a malinois if you want to do french ring. But they would also say don't go buy a malinois for a pet. Then some clubs wont' want to train an off breed or an average dog. So how do you get started, just go buy a malinois from the TD and ride his coattails? But this bothers me a little, like when I see very wealthy people decide they want to try rock climbing or skiing and buy the top of the line equipment and go out once and decide they don't like it. But you can't put your top malinois puppy in the garage to rot if you decide training takes to much time or you really don't like it after all. I guess the point of this second part is did you start with a lesser dog and get hooked, or did you decide first you wanted to do your sport and then got the dog accordingly? (I also dont' really get why a top breeder would sell a really good prospect to someone who admittedly didn't have the a clue, but that's a different topic).

Really looking forward to hearing people's personal stories. Thank you for sharing your wisdom gained along the road!

Holden


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I think every person is different. I got a breed of dog that I love (ACDs) and from there we attempt whatever sport tickles our fancy. While my personal sport of choice at this time is obedience, I have competed in weight pulling, Schutzhund, agility, herding, etc with my crew. Obviously, they are not going to be on the podium anytime soon in SchH but we have a good time ;-)

To me, I think I would reflect on what is important to you - the greater potential to excel in a specific sport or the breed of dog you choose to share your life with? To some people the ability to compete and excel at a certain sport supercedes any potential dislikes of a specific breed's "quirks", and then again, some people will mesh entirely with the personality of the breeds suited to their sport of choice so it is a no brainer <shrug>

If you do not have a dog at this point and are trying to figure out the "chicken vs egg" debate, I would suggest spending time in observing clubs that do the sports you are interested in. This way you will not only see what it takes to do those sports but also what type of dog excels in the sport and whether you have the ability to live/handle said type of dog. 

Just my 2 cents which gets you nothing in this day and age


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I chose schutzhund because it is the only protection sport in the area with active clubs and trials. I got the dog first, then realized he had the potential to be more than an active pet and joined a club. Got the second dog because I wanted a DS and my club is willing to work with off breeds. For me, it's about doing something challenging and fun with my dogs, more than being super competitive at the sport. I would have chosen a GSD for my second dog if that had been my goal.

Also looking into dock diving because it looks like fun for me and the mutts and I think they'll be good at it.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Ingrid and Leslie, thank you both for your interesting replies. It is very helpful to think about the difference between doing the sport for fun vs. wanting to be a top competitor. I already have the dog and am enjoying training him, and he does have sports he should match up easiliy with (weight pull/APBT). Some of the other sports are not so obvious a match, but he seems to enjoy trying anything. That helps a lot to think in terms of the broader goal.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

chose sch/IPO because there are no other venues for bite sports in my state - haven't started yet cause pup is only 9wo.

chose a bite sport because it is something different to what i have ever expereinced previously.

thought the precision n control involved would be a good vehicle to help me learn to train a dog in general.

where do your interests lay and how many realistic hours do you have to train - should be a good guide, along with aceess to trainers and clubs. 

you already have the dog so you should choose a sport that will suit your dog and give you both success otherwise you will be dissillusioned and that wouldn't be fair on your dog. i am happy to consider another sport if my dog doesn't suit bite sports.

good luck


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I was involved with Obedience stuff first, then PSA, ASR-the protection sports first- because we had German Shepherds and was thinking personal protection- loved all of those...then I went to a Schutzhund 3 trial- and even though I could see the dogs were very well trained- it seemed too scripted and kinda boring for me- just was never interested- but I am sure it is a challenge and takes a lot of commitment to train

then while riding by a field, my husband saw a group training French Ring- he knew I would like it- and stopped- that is when I got my first Malinois- got involved in French Ring...met some great people, became a much better handler thanks to them- and got hooked on Malinois-currently have 6 and 2 German Shepherds. The Mals got me into ASR again, PSA, NVBK, K9 Pro Sports , SDA and APPDA...

although I love it, I haven't done to much French Ring -my two dogs did get the Brevet, I then tried Level One with my husbands Mal- but having problems with his OUTs- we scored a lot of zeros....have to work on that...I have a pup now, I am introducing the obedience/positions/ and jumps of French Ring to- but I am training him for more protection bite stuff right now- and involved again with APPDA .

You mentioned having a pit-bull- I am not to sure how well a pit would do in French Ring-the sport you mentioned -and I can't remember, but I am not even sure they are allowed to trial, -there is a list of breeds that are allowed and the dogs need to be intact, or would be considered a blue dog- which also has certain restrictions....if that is the breed you have, why not learn a sport right now that fits your breed, become a better handler, learn as much as you can,going to various seminars of all the different venues-see what you like, who you get along with and if you find you did like the training- then invest in a Mal-or whatever breed you decide, from a reputable breeder,that will be successful for you and the venue you pick to get involved with-.


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

It was a dare, I went to a friends KNPV club they put me in the suit send some cute doggies at me and I became a club member.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Since my parents are breeders of working line German Shepherds I didn't have a choice LOL. I grew into it. I may not have titled a dog in my life but we've learned a lot and it's in our blood. We can't live without dogs even if we wanted to. If there is no dog there is something missing and having the gift to know how to train a dog, how to handle dogs, having a good understanding of the breed and knowing about bloodlines, pedigrees and genetics and what to look out for, is a gift I am thankful for. 

I did not pick Schutzhund as my venue because I wanted to go my own way, plus if I ever get into breeding I don't want to be in their shadow and judged on my very own accomplishments. In Schutzhund, that wouldn't be possible. I was always interested in SAR K9 handling and ever since we moved from Germany to the US I was given the chance to join the Team and while I first was disappointed because I expected so much more, I am now thankful to be on that team because you can see the progress we are making on a weekly basis. The members are great and without them, the transition would have been much harder. 

It's not a sport and much more serious than the sport because it's about peoples live. It's time consuming and doing Schutzhund besides it would be impossible but I am completely in love with SAR.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> You mentioned having a pit-bull- I am not to sure how well a pit would do in French Ring-the sport you mentioned -and I can't remember, but I am not even sure they are allowed to trial, -there is a list of breeds that are allowed and the dogs need to be intact, or would be considered a blue dog- which also has certain restrictions....


Pits can compete in French Ring in the United States. For NARA they can get a regular scorebook as long as they are registered and not neutered. Spayed females can get regular books. I believe they can also compete in ARF, I know an American Bulldog did and they aren't on the approved list, so I'm guessing ARF has a "blue book" option like NARA. They can't compete in Mexico or France, but can compete in Canada.

To answer the OPs question. I started out in AKC obedience in 87 or 88, and training personal protection dogs with a group called Project Safe Run in 89 or 90. In 1991 or 92 (its been awhile LOL) I was looking for a sport to do, and checked out the local Schtuzhund club with my Doberman. I was all set to join the club when I saw an ad in the local newspaper for a French Ring demo, so I went and checked it out. After the demo, which was run as a fun match with an MC explaining what was happening on the field, the demo hosts offered to test dogs and also anyone who wanted to could get in the suit. I'd done sleeve work with the PPDs, but never suit work, so I volunteered, had my dog tested, and was hooked. The suit sports fit my personality better, in part because the training is more geared towards personal style and less towards a stylized ideal the judge has in their head. IE I can train my dog to heel on the left or right, recalls can be any position within a meter, bitework can be whatever is more natural to the dog and can get the job done, same for the escort, etc. I have friends who dislike the suit sports for the same reason, they really like the detail work of a perfect front, or working to get the perfect rythm in a bark and hold, etc. 

As far as what dog to train, I think people need to remember that the average sport person has a pet that they train for sport. Some people are a very serious competitors who are going to spend a lot of time every single day training their dog with goals and resources for high level competition, but most people aren't. So are you someone looking for something fun to do with your dog, or are you someone who plans to train/compete in a sport and needs a dog to do that with? If you plan to live with your dog and keep it regardless of how it does in the sport, then pick the breed that best suits you, and try to find the best sport prospect within that breed. Then consider what sport(s) your dog might be successful at. If your goal is a specific sport, and you won't keep the dog if it doesn't work out, then go with a breed known to do well in the sport and try to find the best working prospect you can in the breed. But be honest with yourself, or you may end up looking for a dog you won't be happy with. IE a serious sport competitor with a pet quality dog, or a dog with serious working abilities in a pet home.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trained my first dog (Collie/GSD) with a book and the help of an old neighbor and his bird dog in mid 50s. First OB class was 60's (St. Bernard). Down hill from there! :grin:
My bucket list of "things to do with my dog" is still very long.......Dog dancing is NOT on that list! :lol:
Looking back I would,
Stayed with SAR if only I found a good team who's leaders actually trained a dog. 
I enjoyed that "real" work with my dog more then just about anything. It far surpassed any of the "games" I've done before or since.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I was supposed to get a Malinois to do search and rescue. After observing my first French Ring trial in person, however, I was hooked! I still volunteer for a local SAR team, but I only do French Ring now with my Mal.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I was walking through the office one day (sheriffs office (where i work)) and one of our investigators called me into his office and started asking me about the ridgeback I had, and what she was like, etc.. He asked if I had any interest in teaching her trailing, since he was getting older and his dogs were older and he didn't have the time or energy to train another. So we went out and worked her (my ridgeback) a few times and she thought the whole trailing thing was just awesome, and since she's a ridge she had the whole idea figured out pretty quick. So we kept training her, and then he started talking to me about bloodhounds and more and more about SAR and running after bad guys, and then he found me my big male hound, and things just kind of developed from there. I didn't have a clue what I was getting myself into when I stepped into his office that day, but wow its been (and continues to be) a fu. ride.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I've always been one of those who somehow winds up with a dog - mostly purebreds - and then wind up doing something different with each dog, depending on what they were either bred to do or have an aptitude for. I have had so many breeds, and my mom was a breeder/handler in both conformation and obedience so generally that's why I have mostly done obedience. I did work SAR with the Sheriff's dept in Ft. Collins while going to vet school with a doberman as well as getting a UD with him, have put several titles on boxers and rottweilers then got into herding due to the fact we were raising livestock so we had a kelpie, and ACD and some border collies. While sick in bed, wanted a small bed dog, so got a rat terrier and did obedience with him and eventually earned an agility title with him. I got a second one a year later - but she has a totally different personality and would have no problem being a schutzhund dog. I recently fell into my mallie and we are working obedience and are doing scent detection work which he really enjoys. So again - I try to do something with the dog that they are know to be good at or show an aptitude for.

Pitties excel at many things - so try things or research and see what you think both of you would enjoy! Good Luck. We have a trainer here who trains pits or am staffs for french ring and they do very well.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

My favourite breed is the ACD. I once had a very fearful one and as I hadnt had this problem before I joined the local dog club. They did agility and obedience which I had never seen before and I kind of got hooked and did really well in agility with one of my ACDS. I used to train and showjump horses and had never thought about training dogs to do sport.

After many years of working in agriculture I decided to go farming and needed good sheepdogs so got interested in herding and sheepdogs, but still love and trial in agility. I just love the herding breeds.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Chicken or egg?
I would say if you have a Pit now, and want to do ring then do ring with the pit. Learn ring, how to handle, the rules, training etc. Maybe even decoy abit. Learn what you like in your dog what you dont like in your dog. If you know nothing about FR now you will probably ruin the best bred dog ever. Just cuz you dont understand how the game is played. 
I started with a dobe. He was horrible. My handling was worse. Therefore it ended in a train wreck. Got a Mal. Tried to get one to replace all the shortcomings of the dobe. My training and handleing still sucked. Got a brevet 98.5. Still didnt like the dog for one reason or the other. Got another one. Now he was a good dog. I learned from the other 2 dogs previous.Trained way better and harder. Now I have a good ring 3 dog and a really good puppy coming up. 
Do you want to do ring? Do you want to win and be the best? Spend the hours upon hours to get there? Or do you love your dog? and want to do something fun with him? Ring can be a blast no matter how you answer these questions but if you answer them honestly you will know what you want.
There are a couple of pits doing ring in the states.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Just get out there and train for starters. Like others have said, you have much to learn as a handler, never mind trying to get a perfect dog. Go to what ever local clubs you can find and hang out, watch, and learn. If you can go to trials. Meet the people involved in the sports, meet their dogs, see how they train, you'll start getting a gut feeling for what you want to do and not just because you saw a few vids on the internet.

When I started looking for my first dog, I wanted a dobe, the research led me to Schutzhund, so before I ever got my pup I started to come out to a local club (dogless) to learn about the sport and the training. A Corso rescue ended up walking into my life and I had to put the dobe pup plans on hold (thank god! I think now). I took him to the club I originally was going to and they laughed, so I took my dog and left. He had issues I had to work on so we trained by ourselves on various obedience things by ourselves, when I got bored I started reaching out to train with other people, one of whom was a member at another Sch club and sucked me into coming on to the field. Next thing I know we're training for a BH, which he got within a couple months of joining the club. I eventually ended up at another club that trained mixed sports and one of the dogs was doing FR, that sparked my interest. I bought a Dutchie pup to do FR with and kept the Corso in Sch. I started looking more into FR, drove out to a seminar 4h away, then couple weeks later drove out to a seminar 7h away, then another one.. the more time I spent hanging with the FR people and dogs the more I knew this was more up my ally they schutzhund. For one thing every one was younger then 50  We put the Corso on legs and now both dogs are in FR. I don't have high hopes for them but we're certainly trying, of the 3 of us I think I have the most to learn. Can't teach them very well when I don't even know all the rules yet, never mind knowing training techniques to train the exercises.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

While not a sport, my venue was selected out of boredom and grew into a career. After completeing Air Police technical school in the Air Force, my first assignment was Aviano AB, Italy. Being the one-striped rookie, you naturally drew the worst posts. My first post, after introduction training was a walking post in an aircraft parking area, walking around an alert aircraft. three hours and 45 minutes, a 30 minute meal break and 3 hours and 45 minutes again. The scenery was slim. An airplane, ha ha where everyone in the world could see you. No protection from sun, rain wind or cold. Three days, three swings, three midnights, then three days off. During the night shifts (swings and mids) I'd hear people outside the perimeter, in the dark, talking, laughing etc. they were never there during the day, just at night. When I asked who was out in that "no man zone", I was told; oh, that's K9. The rude, crude and socially unacceptable. It would be wise to steer clear of them because they just weren't right. Hmmmm, actually it kind of appealed to me. ha ha. I set about finding out about K9 and how one could become a dog handler. I was selected to become a handler in March of 1966. I was sent to my first dog school at Hindenberg Kasern, Germany in June of 1966. With the exception of about a years break in 80/81, I have worked with police service dogs since that date. 

dFrost


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Oddly enough, I grew up with a couple Beagles. Loved them individually, would never get one now. Although I think if I was going to get a small dog I'd pick up a Basenji... although I know little about the breed, just kinda like their look for a small dog.

I have 2 Mals, and became interested in them when I was a police officer. I like their look, their intensity in comparison to the GSD, their structure, and their attitudes/temperament.

Oddly enough, I was one of those ppl who got a Mal as a "pet." We wanted a dog to accompany us out and about as we're pretty active. Our female, who is now 3, was supposed to be a pet and was selected as the least drivey of the litter. I did lots of research about the breed and we ended up getting the pup. Turned out that she is probably one of the most drivey dogs this kennel has ever produced (she does amazing considering she comes from show lines, although the kennel claims to be a working kennel)... which is great now.

We started out doing basic conformation. I got her championship relatively easy - but I'll never do that again!!! We moved to competitive OB, then moved into Rally - that was too easy for her; did some agility - got frustrated with the trainer as the class was all untrained dogs and mine at that point was ready for a CDX, and I started looking into SchH/FR. I ended up getting a second, a 5 yr old male Mal, from the same breeder and on a walk one day in our neighbourhood a lady who breeds Black Russian Terriers (http://www.midnightsolo.com/) stopped us and said she'd never seen Mals around here before and asked if we did anything with them. She gave us the number to a SchH trainer, where she goes, and the rest is history... that was last summer. We now have a new pup (http://www.caninetrainingconcepts.com/delasflores/) who is a dynamo!

Although I'd prefer to do French Ring, there are no clubs around, let alone in the Province of Ontario. Although there is interest, its fairly spread out. So I'm going to be stuck w/ Schutzhund. It's not a bad thing, because the more Mal exposure out there, the better! We enjoy it, and besides we love making the Shepherds we'll be trialling against look like they're moving in reverse with how fast and hard hitting our guys are


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

I started getting involved in protection sports in about 1997, with a show bred male dobie at the local GSD sch club. It didn't really go well for us, but I still loved learning about protection sports. I got into the military and my dog was just a pet for many years. Fast forward to 2004, I rescued a dog for a breeder friend from Denmark and decided to keep the dog and try my hand at working dogs. 

There were several schutzhund clubs nearby, and no ring clubs. But a friend of mine had done french ring and so I signed up for a seminar 15 hrs away. I drove out, camped at the field and had a blast!! After one seminar I was hooked. Never looked back at schutzhund again. I found the people incredibly supportive, the sport super challenging and I really like the fact that the rules are very regimented.

It is a struggle, and I spend a great deal of time training alone, but it truely has become the sport of my choice.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Went to numerous local clubs and sports. Ended up training with the 2nd closest club doing PSA because they were very welcoming and laid back and the trainer was very good. Now they are gone and I am on the fence as to what to do next. Can't afford to travel or switch sports and PSA is dead out west, so things are kinda on hold for now. I plan to move in the next 1.5-2 yrs but that doesn't hold much hope either because where I plan to move is dead for pretty much anything. I may be back to just enjoying my dogs and doing OB by myself, no trials no clubs.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, thank you all for your wonderfully diverse responses. How interesting, sometimes it is the dog, sometimes it is almost happenstance (running into someone that got us into it), sometimes the person seems to know in advance what sport she or he wants to do and gets the right dog. I do get the sense that having some passion or personal affinity for the venue is helpful. Even writing this out (before seeing all the responses) helped me to focus. I appreciate everyone taking the time.

Thanks again,

Holden


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I think people that generally do sport usually go with what they can get and go with that sport unless u are in places like MD/DC area or NYC/LINY/CT/northern NJ where you have your pick, jmo.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I had done some competitive agility with a previous gsd, but it wasn't really my scene in with that BC crowd....you just can't beat em at it. I've never shown a dog in my life other than entering a jrt in local shows for fun, we always picked up a place if not a first.

Working clubs are thin on the ground in my area, working trials or schutzhund. Working trials is a great sport, and stuff you can utilise off the field in everyday situations, the tracking is ttd, tracking through drive, but man work/bite work doesn't come until you qualify through the stakes. It is based on police and army dog training. http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/270 

We really really need more clubs here.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I had done some competitive agility with a previous gsd, but it wasn't really my scene in with that BC crowd....you just can't beat em at it. I've never shown a dog in my life other than entering a jrt in local shows for fun, we always picked up a place if not a first.
> 
> Working clubs are thin on the ground in my area, working trials or schutzhund. Working trials is a great sport, and stuff you can utilise off the field in everyday situations, the tracking is ttd, tracking through drive, but man work/bite work doesn't come until you qualify through the stakes. It is based on police and army dog training. http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/270
> 
> We really really need more clubs here.



All the good dog work (earth work) in your country has been outlawed.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

@ Maggie, I used to have JRT's back in the late 80's and early 90's (David Jones breeding on one, the rest were from a working kennel in Pennsylvania (foxhunting), almost all imports). The local shows were a blast, if you could get a dog to walk around the ring on a leash you were ahead of the game, it was hilarious to watch. 

The working trials concept looks very interesting and flexible. Is it gaining in popularity or holding steady?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Holden Sawyer said:


> @ Maggie, I used to have JRT's back in the late 80's and early 90's (David Jones breeding on one, the rest were from a working kennel in Pennsylvania (foxhunting), almost all imports). The local shows were a blast, if you could get a dog to walk around the ring on a leash you were ahead of the game, it was hilarious to watch.
> 
> The working trials concept looks very interesting and flexible. Is it gaining in popularity or holding steady?


Hi Holden, you made me laugh when you referred to going around the ring on a leash. I recall a local show I entered with a jrt previous to my last one (early - mid nineties). He hadn't been on a leash much either, but if I spoke and joked with him he would walk to heel and wag his tail, so that is what we did.

It was a big class and we took first place...the judge as he was presenting me with our red rosette, stating how he had never really seen such an apparently cheerful and good natured jrt, got bitten jrt style....but I already had the rosette clasped in my fist .

Working trials in Scotland anyway, I wouldn't say is gaining popularity as such, we have been hurt quite badly by the economy here which hasn't helped lately. Hopefully things will improve. Plus, folks don't go out and get a dog to do sport here as such, like what appears to happen over the water there. It is not unusual to be responsible for your own ob/control (which is not a problem), and folks get together more for the track laying and latterly man work obviously. As far as I can tell anyway.


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

I started training in Obedience, Agility, and Rally-O with my local 4-H club as a kid with my Golden Retriever, then Husky/Shepherd mix, and finally ended with my Pit Bull/Shepherd mix. Now I'm starting a more serious training/working with my American Pit Bull Terrier pup. I chose the breed first, since it will forever be my favorite and is a very versatile breed, and I'm training her in whatever she will excel at. Shes going to be doing Conformation, Schutzhund, Weight Pull, Obedience, Agility, Dock Diving, whatever else may seem like a good idea in the future. I'm still very knew to Schutzhund and learning about it. I have a trainer, but I'm looking for a club to join currently. I chose Schutzhund because its a sport and not actual protection training. I don't believe the APBT should be trained for personal protection work or that they'd be very good at it.


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

My best friend raises Rotties and i was hooked on those dogs. Ended up with a sort of rescue. Unfortunately, Callie's idea of "work" is getting in and out of her recliner. I'd always wanted to have a dog to train as a personal protection dog and still had Rotties on my mind until my friend sent me a video of a working Mal. Once I saw that dog climb a tree after the decoy I was hooked. I researched for about a year before I got my Mal and it took me another year to find a reputable trainer that was within driving distance of me. He evaluated me and JD (not such a good day because I didn't know crap about what I should really be doing with him) then visited the club one Sunday for trianing. That was all it took - I was hooked on Schutzund. 

JD has since become a very different dog and I'm slowly catching up to him, although it's occasionally recommended that I attend "remedial obedience training for handlers" :razz:. We plan to trial for our BH in Sept. Not something I would have ever thought about doing even 6 months ago. 

And yeah, it was one of those "bucket list" things


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Kristin - pleased to meet another ABPT person. I will be doing WP for sure. Hoping the UKC does not drop the sport. I do love the versatility of this breed as well. 

@Dana, yeah the bucket list thing. I had this idea in the back of my mind that someday I wanted to try Schutzhund (before I had eve heard of the other sports). Never had a dog even remotely capable, then had young kids, etc. I hear you on the remedial handler's class thing. I actually am starting over from scratch on some stuff with the new trainer and it is certainly humbling to see how badly I suck, but invaluable to be getting clear direction. 

Holden


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

Holden Sawyer said:


> Kristin - pleased to meet another ABPT person. I will be doing WP for sure. Hoping the UKC does not drop the sport. I do love the versatility of this breed as well.


My dog can't be registered with UKC, so she will be pulling with ADBA, AADR, and probably IWPA. What bloodline(s) do you have? I'm currently working with a heavy bred Midnight Cowboy bitch.


----------

